
Typing Game with Hacker News Headlines - ronyeh
http://zty.pe/?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/best
======
ronyeh
I learned about this game on a recent post about the Impact HTML5 Game Engine.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984605)

It turns out the typing game (built on Impact) allows you to get source text
from any URL.

For example, you can type words from a Wikipedia article:

[http://zty.pe/?url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript_...](http://zty.pe/?url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript_syntax)

[http://zty.pe/?url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closure_(co...](http://zty.pe/?url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closure_\(computer_programming\))

